# Need help with some oil cans



## accountantadam (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey everyone - Picked up these oil cans sunday evening as part of a truckload my dad and I bought. We had the chance to go through an old barn that hadn't been touched in decades. Needless to say, we came away with an F250 full of stuff. The polarine can seems pretty common, but I've not seen the other 3 before, and can't find much about them. I'm hoping some of the experts here can help. Thanks!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Adam,

 Oil cans aren't my bailiwick, but I kinda like that Pullman with the Rx.




From.






 Not finding much on them beside matchbooks, alas.

 The Petroliana Forum might be a useful jumping off spot.


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2012)

I collected oil cans for years and never did come across the three at right . As far as cans being worth any good money I found that the ones with graphics on them brought premium prices with them being in good condition . I have sold two gallons like the ones you show that have no graphics for eight to ten dollars , but if a person knew that one was quite rare that would be a different story . I sold a Tomohawk two gallon can for eighty five dollars once, it had an Indians arm holding a tomohawk on the front of the can .But you never know what is common or uncommon in different parts of the country . Wish I could be of some help .


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2012)

I had one of the Hood Tire porcelain signs in my hands once , could have bought it for sixty five dollars . The only problem was that the porcelain was really badso I passed on it . At the time I did not know that it was quite a rarity or I would have bought it . It would have taken a pretty good bit of money to have had it restored as bad as it was . If I had it to do over , I would have bought it though .


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 23, 2012)

those are in nice shape!!!! 

  I find them all the time at the farm. Sadly, not always in the best condition.


----------



## accountantadam (Mar 23, 2012)

surfaceone - Thanks for the link!!! I will pose my question on there and see what I find out. I was finding the same thing in my searches, just matchbook covers. 
 The pullman is probably in the best shape. When we pulled these from the barn, they were so dusty, you couldn't make out any advertising on them. We didn't do any real heavy cleaning on them, just dusted them off enough to see what we had. I usually do well with anything that has any advertising on them. I was stumped when I couldn't find any of the 3 on ebay.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Mar 26, 2012)

CONDITION IS EVERYTHING!

 POLARINE $20-30
 SUPER BODY $15-20
 AJAX $10-15
 PULLMAN $20-40

 BASED ON THE SIDES THAT I CAN SEE WHICH I'M ASSUMING ARE THE BETTER SIDES HENCE THE RANGE OF PRICING. I'VE BEEN COLLECTING GAS & OIL
 ITEMS SINCE 1985....BOTTLES SINCE 1978.[]


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2012)

What kind of book do you have from where you are coming up with your prices , I have never seen a good price guide on gas and oil memorabilia . I sold most of my collection at an auction I had five or so years ago , and they went for pennies on the dollar , and I had some pretty good stuff . I stopped the auction finally after most all the good cans were gone but still have a bunch of them in the garage .


----------



## accountantadam (Mar 27, 2012)

Diggin doc - thanks for the info!! It is much appreciated. It suprises me on the polarine can, I figured it was by far the most common of the 4 cans


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Apr 1, 2012)

LC, THERE ARE SEVERAL BOOKS OUT THAT COVER THE PETROLIANA HOBBY. PLUS I HAVE BEEN COLLECTING SINCE '85, BEEN TO SHOWS, AUCTIONS, SWAP MEETS AND FOLLOW THE MARKET ON EBAY AS WELL AS www.oldgas.com


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Doc , I started collecting in the eighties as well , sold most all of mine in an auction I had several years back , still have a good many cans . They were going for nothing and I finally stopped the sale on the cans and went on with the rest of what I had to sell . .


----------

